# My Catscan Results



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

I went to the doctor today and got a MRI of my head, because I just don't feel right. My head is all stuffy and I have throbbing headaches. The doctor says I might have a slight problem, relating to the size of my brain and rather than too much pressure from my skull, I have too much _fluid on the brain_.

















*Ryan's MRI result:*


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

You're right...we're running out of things to post here! 

Fluid on the brain? Lay off the ale...or is it Duffs?






[Edited on 2-15-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Fluid on the brain? Lay off the ale...or is it Duffs?








Actually, I have barley and hops on the brain. Duffs that is!


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought I saw a tulip...


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan's got the brain of a T-Rex! Amazing. Evolution has been proven on the PB.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup, I found the problem!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 15, 2006)




----------

